# Bobs mini jack plate



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I believe you can get them in different widths. Custom Gheenoe stocks them for Gheenoes. Give them a call.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Short answer... yes. There are three different sizes.

http://www.bobsmachine.com/

All have 5.5" of set back. Two have 6" of lift and 1 has 4" of lift. You need to specify clamp on or bolt on. (BIA)


----------

